# CI 625 Wallboards water damage



## skyhawk1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a CI 625 2006, which has water leak and the rear panel has went soft, i have been quoted just under £1000.00 to repair anyone know where I can get a wallboard


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I see your location is Glasgow. I live in Kilmarnock and have recently repaired my motorhome and got wallboards from E glington caravans which is just outside Irvine. If I could be of any help call me on 01563538713 Brianfixit


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

o'learys motorhomes sell them,8x4 about £25 a sheet. you send them a photo and they match it up.problem is there in yorkshire and dont garauntee it will arrive undamaged. thats a nice gesture from brianfixit,i have the same prob on my carioca 656 so he might get a call from me.lol http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/wallboards-reference-page-please-ring-for-availability-30-c.asp


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

skyhawk1
I have just googled your motorhome and it appears to be a similer layout to my own with a rear kitchen. I,m sure you will be very worried when they start to talk funny money as I was but don't despair its all sortable,its because its so labour intensive. It was the whole lower rear of mine that was really soggie and we ripped it out and replaced with new boards etc. As I said connect me and I will be happy to let you see how I fixed mine and offer any help and advice I can. Brianfixit


----------



## skyhawk1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info,I have had a look and the leak is from the rear high level brake light, when the van was built they drilled through the backing alowing the water in. 
Brian if it's oK I'll give you a call tomorrow


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

please do call me and I hope I will be of help to you
Regards Brian


----------

